# BSG Pegasus



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anybody heard any news on the Battlestar Galactica Pegasus coming out later this year.:woohoo:


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

It is suppose to have a June release, I would love to see some test shot images.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm thinking it will be out later in the year--more like the fall.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

June would be nice,but i would think there would have been some pictures out there already of it by now. Kinda hoping it will be at wounder fest!


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe the Cylon Centurion will be out first. Last I heard, the Pegasus may only come out towards the end of the year ... unless I heard wrong


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

ryoga said:


> I believe the Cylon Centurion will be out first. Last I heard, the Pegasus may only come out towards the end of the year ... unless I heard wrong


I didn't think it would be that soon.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

Centurion is first, Peggy is way towards the end of
the year. No telling exactly, but don't look for it any too soon..


----------



## gene1138 (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought I read somewhere, might have been the Moebius Facebook page, that they hope to have some preview pics in about 4 weeks. I read that about maybe 2 weeks ago. So hopefully we'll see something in June.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well... Wonderfest is 2 weeks away. If they have something to show, it'll likely happen around that time.


----------



## torren_of_amber (Dec 8, 2008)

And you are correct, Moebius posted a pict of the back of the Beast looking forward on FB today and WOW....


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

She is quite a sight ..... I'm definitely getting a few of these


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

After years of lurking here, this thread got me excited enough to want to talk. Damn, this looks really good. In the same scale it's going to be somewhere around 18", right? Regardless, I'll be getting several of these, and I now am having a hard time waiting.

Wonder what I'll do to pass the time.

Maybe I'll drop by the Starlord threads, add some more crazy to it...

On second thought, no.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Even upside down that is going to be a Fantastic kit:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I saw the show but thought Pegasus and Galactica were the same type of ship. But the Pegasus is more elaborate then?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

TOS Galactica and Pegasus were the same class of ship (actually, same miniature, but different nameplates), but in TNS they're completely different.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

BatToys said:


> I saw the show but thought Pegasus and Galactica were the same type of ship. But the Pegasus is more elaborate then?


Both are battlestars, but different classes. Galactica is 50+ yrs old, 4720 ft long and the last of her kind. Pegasus is a newer, Mercury class battlestar, 5872 ft long, more technologically advanced and has more firepower.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> After years of lurking here, this thread got me excited enough to want to talk. Damn, this looks really good. In the same scale it's going to be somewhere around 18", right? Regardless, I'll be getting several of these, and I now am having a hard time waiting.
> 
> Wonder what I'll do to pass the time.
> 
> ...


Nah, it'll go over his head, he'll think you're serious, and give you straight answers. 'Cause, apparently sarcasm doesn't exist in Starlordland.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

seaQuest said:


> 'Cause, apparently sarcasm doesn't exist in Starlordland.


Starlordland? Is that one of those E-ticket rides? Or does the E-ticket just get you a ride in the Handi-Van™?

Anyway...
Just saw some photos from Moebius at Wonderfest. The Herman and Grandpa are fantastic, an amazing likeness! And Moebius announced they now have the license for the original Battlestar Galactica! That's even better than a Raptor annoucement for me. I'm now hoping to see some more images of the Pegasus, if they brought it to the show.
Great news!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Starlordland? Is that one of those E-ticket rides? Or does the E-ticket just get you a ride in the Handi-Van™?
> 
> Anyway...
> Just saw some photos from Moebius at Wonderfest. The Herman and Grandpa are fantastic, an amazing likeness! And Moebius announced they now have the license for the original Battlestar Galactica! That's even better than a Raptor annoucement for me. I'm now hoping to see some more images of the Pegasus, if they brought it to the show.
> Great news!


 No Pegasus. The prototype was in China being used to get the molds cut.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

BatToys said:


> I saw the show but thought Pegasus and Galactica were the same type of ship. But the Pegasus is more elaborate then?


 In the original series, they were the same type of ship as all of the ships in the battlestar fleet at the beginning of the first episode.

In the re-imagined series, The Galactica is an old bird ready for retirement as a museum and the Pegasus was a newer version of a battlestar.:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Posted on FB a few minutes ago.This is a mock up and not plastic.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

falcondesigns said:


> Posted on FB a few minutes ago.This is a mock up and not plastic.


Sweet.......:thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

She's even twice the size of the Galactica, just as they've stated in the nu-series. Very nice. Looking forward to this one. 

Sean


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks good.

Too bad I hate the design.

I hope the Peggy fans will be happy (no sarcasm intended).

I'm looking forward to the Raptor and the new TOS Galactica kits.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice. The size of her engines really shows.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Too bad I hate the design.
> 
> ...


Was the Raptor announced too? Dang, that's a lot of Galactica coming our way.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

No Raptor announcement, only wishful thinking. There is still ' I Hobby ' in October ! Frank did say he had other announcements later this year.

You see it pays to be on facebook....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

That proto looks fantastic. I personally LOVE the design and cant wait to add it to the line! You know, I thought the seventies was the golden age of models but I'm starting to think THIS is the golden age. So much great stuff out or in the pipeline. Moebius, Pegasus, Atlantis, Round 2 and the occasional Monarch is making this an incredible time to be a modeler.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I cant wait to see the first test shot.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

This may be a stupid question: I understand that the FB picture of the Pegasus isn't a final, production kit. But what's the difference between a "mock-up," and a "test shot?" I'm kinda assuming that the FB picture was probably 3D-printed from the production CAD files, but will much change between that and the final?

Part II: Let's look critically at the FB picture. I think the shapes look pretty much spot on, but a lot of it looks really "smooth," for lack of a better term. There are some spots that look like they'll really benefit from some extra love, notably the flight pods. I know that at 1/4105 you won't be able to see much in the way of surface detail, but they'll really benefit from some TLC and the detail-decal. This kit will really benefit from some scabbed-on itty bitty detail.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

A "mock up" is a prototype of the model that they're intending to build. A "test shot" is an actual styrene "kit" made from the early stage molds that will ultimately (after fixes, changes, tweaks, mods, updates, what-have-you) be the final production molds.

As for the "TLC" and "itty bitty details", I think their appearance on the kit would all depend on whether they were on the "actual" Pegasus. I'm not a Peggy expert (yet) so I can't say whether the areas you're talking about were less smooth than what's shown in the mock up.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Paulbo said:


> A "mock up" is a prototype of the model that they're intending to build. A "test shot" is an actual styrene "kit" made from the early stage molds that will ultimately (after fixes, changes, tweaks, mods, updates, what-have-you) be the final production molds.
> 
> As for the "TLC" and "itty bitty details", I think their appearance on the kit would all depend on whether they were on the "actual" Pegasus. I'm not a Peggy expert (yet) so I can't say whether the areas you're talking about were less smooth than what's shown in the mock up.


I see possible a big PE set in your future!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

To answer the " details " question, there's a MASSIVE
amount of detail on the Peggy's body. Thing is, a good
chunk of it is in the Image Maps that are applied to
the ship while rendering.

That's not to say there is NOT a good deal of small details
in the actual mesh itself. There are ! BUT, with injection molding it's
a trade off as to what you can incorporate into the molds and
how many " pieces - parts " the kit will comprise ?

GOD knows if they threw unlimited money at the project
it could be an exact replica of the Mesh. BUT, they have to look
at it realistically as to how much money they CAN spend on it 
and how many pieces the kit will be as opposed to how much 
they would " like " to spend on it...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The Pegasus prototype is lacking the plating (and other) detailing on the hull, much as Moebius did with their Galactica kit. While I'm sure they do this to cut their costs and see the kit comes out at a certain price point, it leaves the modeler spending more per kit to have a replica that looks like what is seen on screen. 

Example, if you want to represent the various panels on Galactica's hull, there is an aftermarket decal sheet for it. The kit cost's about $45, the decal sheet about $32. That's a total of $77 plus or minus depending on were you get the items and shipping and/or tax. A lot for a model of this size. Sure, you could paint them yourself, but at that scale, the decals are the way to go if you want the panels.

I can appreciate that Moebius has limits on what they can provide in their kits in way of exacting details, and it's great that we have an aftermarket that provides these missing details, but this reliance on the aftermarket to fell in the gaps of their kits is increasing the cost to their customers who want a more accurate representation of what is shown on the screen. 

Moebius is doing a great job with their recent figure kits, they can stand on their own without the need for aftermarket add-ons. And while their sci-fi vehicles/ships are fine right out of the box, I just wish they would treat them the same way and add the details (i.e. a decal sheet for panels in the Pegasus kit) so you wouldn't have to buy aftermarket to get the kit to look as it should. Would it increase the cost of the kit, yes, but if done in-house it should come out cheaper then the aftermarket route. Or maybe not, what are you guys feelings on this?


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I don't want to start a badmouthing of Moebius here. I love what they're doing with the BSG line. Comparing the Moebius Pegasus to say, the Bad-Azz Peg, there's a lot more going on on the surface of the resin ship than the Moebius ship. I'm looking forward to adding some more greeblies to the Moebius kit. I know that it's "smooth" because thatks how the CGI model is, and it looks great! I just can't wait to start playing around and adding detail to the plastic Pegasus!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

What ever it ends up being it will be a fraction of the cost of bad azz version and a hell of a lot easier to light.:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

this is great,bashing the cover before the book is even published,way to go.........


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

What falcondesigns said. Geez, people!


Chuck


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

spock62 said:


> The Pegasus prototype is lacking the plating (and other) detailing on the hull, much as Moebius did with their Galactica kit. While I'm sure they do this to cut their costs and see the kit comes out at a certain price point, it leaves the modeler spending more per kit to have a replica that looks like what is seen on screen.
> 
> Example, if you want to represent the various panels on Galactica's hull, there is an aftermarket decal sheet for it. The kit cost's about $45, the decal sheet about $32. That's a total of $77 plus or minus depending on were you get the items and shipping and/or tax. A lot for a model of this size. Sure, you could paint them yourself, but at that scale, the decals are the way to go if you want the panels.
> 
> ...


 
The consumer market looks forward, with great expectation, to Your injection formed kit of the Beast. I have to assume that Your kit will arrive complete with all the bells and whistles, right? Decals, PE, color instructions, pre-painted parts, etc.?

Who's doing your box art? And, how long has Team Spock been on this endeavor?


Can you share your expected recommended retail price here with the rest of us, please? Is it too soon to pre-order?


I simply can't wait for your new product to hit the streets. It's about time we had a quality kit to assemble around here! I'm so tired of the same old crap, done on the cheap!


David

You People!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

.....and you people wonder why Moebius took a voluntary 'Permanent' vacation from Hobbytalk. 

I hope the information on upcoming kits dries up to nothing! None of you deserve to know squat about what's coming soon. Ungreatful bunch of whiney sons of.......


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ductapeforever said:


> .....and you people wonder why Moebius took a voluntary 'Permanent' vacation from Hobbytalk.
> 
> I hope the information on upcomming kits dries up to nothing! None of you deserve to know squat about what's coming soon. Ungreatful bunch of whiney sons of.......


Here here Dont knock a model gift horse in the mouth


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Needs more engines...



just kidding...


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Lets get this back on track before it gets locked up. Judging the finished model by looking at one photo of the prototype is ridiculous. 
Also, no one, including Moebius, is forcing anyone to by aftermarket. If you look around, there are plenty of aftermarket parts for Hasegawa, Tamiya, etc... and these kits cost a lot more than what Moebius sells their kits for. It's a choice for model makers that want to add a certain level of accuracy above and beyond what the kit manufacture has provided. It doesn't mean those kits suck, it just means that some of us are more anal than others.
I too want a good level of accuracy out of the box but there are limitations. So, be thankful we have good model companies to give us the subjects we want and an extremely talented garage industry that helps us take these kits to the next level.


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

spock62 said:


> The Pegasus prototype is lacking the plating (and other) detailing on the hull, much as Moebius did with their Galactica kit. While I'm sure they do this to cut their costs and see the kit comes out at a certain price point, it leaves the modeler spending more per kit to have a replica that looks like what is seen on screen.
> 
> Example, if you want to represent the various panels on Galactica's hull, there is an aftermarket decal sheet for it. The kit cost's about $45, the decal sheet about $32. That's a total of $77 plus or minus depending on were you get the items and shipping and/or tax. A lot for a model of this size. Sure, you could paint them yourself, but at that scale, the decals are the way to go if you want the panels.
> 
> ...


You're expecting the modeling hobby to be something that it's not. You're not buying a fully detailed replica. You are buying a kit that you build to the degree that choose to detail it. This is the way the modeling hobby has always been and will continue to be. 

Out of the box, in the hands of a capable model builder, the Galactica is a pretty nice kit. It's accurately shaped and it is well designed. You're going to have to use your skills to build it. You don't need a sheet of Aztec decals or a light kit, or photo etch to make a great looking model, any more than you would need those things to build a decent looking Starship Enterprise. You need to be a good builder and painter. 

Model kits are produced for a mass market, and 95% of the buyers are satisfied with what comes in the box. It's a very small percentage of builders that focus on extensive detailing, lighting, and painting the kit. So why produce a product with all sorts of "extras" that will be considerably more expensive and sell fewer units, when a good quality plastic kit without the bells and whistles is what sells well in the market? 

There has always been an aftermarket for the plastic model hobby. It caters to all genres of modeling - military, automotive, aviation, etc. None of that amounts to anything if you don't know apply them well, use them correctly and know how to build a good model. I've seen more badly built kits that used all sorts of aftermarket parts than I care to comment on. They fell short because the builder did not know the basics. I've seen plenty of phenomenal builds that are right out of the box. Something else that a lot of people don't consider is that the aftermarket stuff is not always correct or accurate. Some people seem to think that any aftermarket detail set is "correct" and the plastic model is "inaccurate." That is a bad assumption to make. 

You can't criticize Moebius because the kit isn't what you wanted it to be. They are producing products that are better than anything else that has been done previously. They are producing kits of subjects that we want at an affordable price. If you expect $100 worth of products for $50, you are setting yourself up to be disappointed. 

For what its worth...
Steve


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Steve CultTVman Iverson said:


> You're expecting the modeling hobby to be something that it's not. You're not buying a fully detailed replica. You are buying a kit that you build to the degree that choose to detail it. This is the way the modeling hobby has always been and will continue to be.
> 
> Out of the box, in the hands of a capable model builder, the Galactica is a pretty nice kit. It's accurately shaped and it is well designed. You're going to have to use your skills to build it. You don't need a sheet of Aztec decals or a light kit, or photo etch to make a great looking model, any more than you would need those things to build a decent looking Starship Enterprise. You need to be a good builder and painter.
> 
> ...


Finally! A voice in the wilderness! Thank you, Steve!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I think people, in their zeal, end up asking too much. Now me, I live on a fixed income due to injury. I can't blow $100.00+ for a Seaview. And I certainly don't want, or need, a kit coming with doodads I won't use coming in at a price I would have difficulty paying. And then, the guys asking Frank for a BIG Galactica, nu or TOS. I don't see any announcements for a nuBSG Galactica other than the one available currently. I wouldn't want something that big. 
Moebius Models isn't an outlet for other people's vanity projects. It's a business. Frank wants to make wonderful genre kits, but he also wants to keep food on the table, just like anyone else. He has a business model, and it's working so we can have neat subjects. I'm glad of the BSG subjects Frank gives us at a fair price. They're well-designed, well-tooled, and well-manufactured. Quality in each kit, no short-shots. My nuBSG Galactica went together smooth, no filler needed, little seamwork to do. I bought the Acreations armor-only decal set which suit me just fine. I still wanted the pleasure of washing and drybrushing. It's all good, be happy with what Frank does make.


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

I just want to apologize for my comment about the "missing" detail. I seem to have helped kick up a hornet's nest with it. I truly didn't mean to, and I really hope I don't sound ungrateful. I think my comments may have been somewhat misunderstood. I am really looking forward to the Pegasus kit. I'm incredibly glad that it'll cost a lot less than any resin kit, and I'm planning on building a whole bunch of them. 

I was only commenting on how smooth the kit looks compared to the resin kits of the Pegasus in the same scale. I know this picture doesn't show the final version, and the kit looks really great as-is. Looking at some of ZOIC's renders of the Battlestars, there are a number of different "scales" of the CGI models, with a pretty definite difference in the amount and type of surface detail that is rendered on each one. I was saying that I'd like to add some of the detail that's visible on the extreme close-ups, that maybe isn't seen on the long CGI shots of the ships. I really didn't mean for this to turn into a "I have to defend Moebius" thread. I think we should all defend Moebius. They put out a great product.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

It's a shame that some are never satisfied. Moebius is doing a fine job with the subject matter and execution of their kits. For some what comes in the box is and never will be good enough. Pick apart and complain! Thats not productive. If you want more than whats in the box that fine. Build it any way that you want. Dont fault the manufacturer for giving you a hell of a starting point and go from there. Be glad that Moebius is giving you some of the best kits that the mass market can provide! Looks good from my house! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a thought,....for the many, many of you who 'think' you know everything, realize that you DON'T. When a model kit of our favorite
USS Buzzbang is announced that at some point down the road 'company A' is willing to produce. Understand that the announcement
is just that....an announcement. It will be MONTHS before even a prototype is made. Pictures, test shots and other information like price range and what
will be included in the kit will be made available even FURTHUR down the road!
We're talking in some cases SIX MONTHS or MORE down the road, and may even be pushed back into the following YEAR!

The manufacturers don't owe you anything and don't have to share any information with you !

Amazingly they can manufacture and sell thir products without your help, this isn't their first Rodeo!

Also understand that said Model Company knows what they are doing and don't need or appreciate you 'wanna be armchair designers' telling them how to produce THEIR product, the bells and whistles you want it to have, or the unrealisticly cheap price range you want it in. If they want such information,....they'll ASK.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I posted an opinion. Which is that I feel it would be nice if Moebius included panel decals for the upcoming Pegasus kit, instead of relaying on the aftermarket to provide them. I feel that the kit should have some way of representing the various panels, that the finished model would look better for it. 

I have no problem with aftermarket parts/decals, but, as a person on a serious budget, it can become a little pricey. I am not saying the the prototype as shown looks bad or the kit would look bad without panel decals. Showing the panels is just a preference on my part. 

It was not my intention to bad-mouth Moebius. If that is what some of you took from my post, your wrong, re-read my post again. All I did was express an opinion and I asked for all of yours. With a few exceptions, instead of opinions regarding decals for the kit, I got the following:

I'm bashing/bad-mouthing the kit/Moebius.

I'm ridiculed by someone who apparently thinks that I implied that I can do the kit better, even though nothing of the sort was said by me.

Blamed for Moebius's "permanent vacation" from Hobbytalk.

Told I was an ungrateful and whiney SOB.

The list goes on, but you all get the idea. While I can understand that not everyone, or maybe even no one (on this forum at least), will agree with me, I don't understand the amount of vitriol that get's directed at me for expressing an opinion. This will be my last post on the Moebius forum, since I really don't need nor appreciate these type of comments. I will continue to express my opinions in other forums on this board or others where people with opposing opinions treat you with more civility.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

When the rotton fruit starts to fly, there are always those few who feel they are the target! My comments were meant for the general population here on Hobbytalk, As history has shown ,many threads have turned into bash the manufacturers. I have singled out no one single person. I cannot be held responsible if your conscience is so soiled. The guilty know who they are.

The message I tried to convey was this,...be thankful for what we are blessed with. This is a new era in model building, we have never in the history of the Hobby been offered the quality and selection available to us.

With quality and innovation comes higher prices, it's a sad fact we all must face. Remember the majority of our Merry Band of Misguided Miniaturists are financially able to afford our habits or make concessions to do so.

It is my opinion that if you are a modeler with even a modicum of skill, many of the kit issues encountered won't phase or slow you down much. If you don't possess the skills necessary to enjoy the Hobby,....you'd best find another Hobby! The rest of us will not accept poor quality, cheap or poorly designed models, or underscaled ones. I'm sorry if you don't have room to display your finished models, but it's not my problem. No room?... get a bigger pad ! I myself am Happy with whatever scales are decided to offer for sale. Financially strapped? Welcome to 2012 ! It's also not my issue just because you can't afford the Hobby!

Don't try to own or drive a Mercedes on a Kia Rio income !


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

spock62 said:


> I posted an opinion. Which is that I feel it would be nice if Moebius included panel decals for the upcoming Pegasus kit, instead of relaying on the aftermarket to provide them. I feel that the kit should have some way of representing the various panels, that the finished model would look better for it.
> 
> I have no problem with aftermarket parts/decals, but, as a person on a serious budget, it can become a little pricey. I am not saying the the prototype as shown looks bad or the kit would look bad without panel decals. Showing the panels is just a preference on my part.
> 
> ...


Watch out for that door-knob on the way out.

David


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Under the guise of "I did not mean that,or I did not say this" some of you said it and ment it.


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Cant we all just get along and wait for the finial product before we rush to judgement.Remember You can please some of the people some of the time but not all the people all of the time.

However it turns out i for one cant wait,and if there's something on it that i want that aint there i will be happy to put it there myself.

Waiting with great anticipation 
Keith :wave:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> Under the guise of "I did not mean that,or I did not say this" some of you said it and ment it.


Agreed. It's the same principal as those who are only sorry for doing something because they got caught. Everyone has a right to their opinion and everyone has a right to disagree with it.
As long as the conversation remains constructive, I have no issues. It's when the mud starts to fly is where I have issues.

Once again, I ask that this conversation get back on track. Lets wait for the test shot and we can go from there.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

<looking around> Oh man! Somehow I walked into an IPMS meeting?!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Buc said:


> <looking around> Oh man! Somehow I walked into an IPMS meeting?!!


Now I don't care what anybody says, that there's funny stuff!:thumbsup:


----------



## david merriman (Jun 6, 2002)

Buc said:


> <looking around> Oh man! Somehow I walked into an IPMS meeting?!!


 
LOL. Indeed, Buc. 

All we need to complete the setting is a gathering of old guys with hygene problems, a little political intrigue, and a dose of back-biting.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

david merriman said:


> LOL. Indeed, Buc.
> 
> All we need to complete the setting is a gathering of old guys with hygene problems, a little political intrigue, and a dose of back-biting.


Ooo......politics, that should get us tossed! Yeah...lets do that! No wait,...
how about religion? Nothing like some good old fashioned JIHAD to warm the soul ! LOL! That will make me feel right at home just like the Senior Service Center, all we need now are some Old Croans and some opinionated Church Bittys and we have the makings of a party !


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

david merriman said:


> ...All we need to complete the setting is a gathering of old guys with hygene problems...


This is an online forum. I suggest that this is already the case ... luckily we're just far away from each other not to notice


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Enhancing a kit with additional detail is what building is all about for me- as long as the basic geometry and proportions are correct everything else is up to how much effort I decide to put into it.

This is going to be a great kit and I am looking forward getting in on my workbench...


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Two things.... 

1) Everyone is entitled to their opinion so long as it doesn't insult others, thus violating the TOS. So long as we're respectful of each other, it shouldn't be a problem; 

B) While I don't necessarily agree w/the opinions as mentioned by spockr, he didn't say anything that I construe as bashing of Moebius. It was just his opinion and he's just as entitled to it as the rest of us. Don't like it? You're welcome to ignore it; and 

iii) Leave the Trolling and Flaming comments of the forums. Yes. DM and falcondesigns, I'm talking to you two specifically. 

Carry on with the discussion. No more flames, please.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

[McCoy] _This _is fun... [/McCoy]


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> When the rotton fruit starts to fly, there are always those few who feel they are the target! My comments were meant for the general population here on Hobbytalk, As history has shown ,many threads have turned into bash the manufacturers. I have singled out no one single person. I cannot be held responsible if your conscience is so soiled. The guilty know who they are.
> 
> The message I tried to convey was this,...be thankful for what we are blessed with. This is a new era in model building, we have never in the history of the Hobby been offered the quality and selection available to us.
> 
> ...


So you're saying if you're on Social Security, don't even bother buying the occasional model kit?

Get a bigger pad? Not on $1,100.00/month AND in Los Angeles. 

I used to build models for the movies, now I just do a kit or two a year for giggles. Until Moebius started making BSG kits, I had no interest in the hobby anymore.

Why so serious?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Nope, you're preaching to the choir! I happen to be in that very situation you just described. My comments were meant more for the younger 'green behind the ears' members who spend most of their time complaining about what the manufacturers are offering up and 'arm chair designing' their products for them before we have even seen test shots. Many of these younger members expect a Mercedes Benz or a Jaguar on a Volkswagen income. They pine away for perfect replicas out of the box, instead of the quality kits we are already getting, wanting $200.00 worth of photo-etch, decals, and resin goodies included in the kit for a $50.00 base price.

Why so serious? Just tired of the endless whining and complaining and bashing the manufacturers the goes on every time a kit is announced.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> Nope, you're preaching to the choir! I happen to be in that very situation you just described. My comments were meant more for the younger 'green behind the ears' members who spend most of their time complaining about what the manufacturers are offering up and 'arm chair designing' their products for them before we have even seen test shots. Many of these younger members expect a Mercedes Benz or a Jaguar on a Volkswagen income. They pine away for perfect replicas out of the box, instead of the quality kits we are already getting, wanting $200.00 worth of photo-etch, decals, and resin goodies included in the kit for a $50.00 base price.
> 
> Why so serious? Just tired of the endless whining and complaining and bashing the manufacturers the goes on every time a kit is announced.


I agree with you there. The complaining gets old very fast!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Darkhunter said:


> I agree with you there. The complaining gets old very fast!


Thank You ! You see we are on the same page. The unenlightened will never be swayed from their opinions. They feel the manufacturers owe them something. So we are graced with their endless whining and complaining.
I call it the 'Goldielocks Factor'.....it's too small, it's too big, it's not detailed enough, it's got too much detailing, why can't the figures look exactly like the actors, I can't display something so large, I wish the scale was bigger, why can't they include photo-etch in the kit?, i want special decals, it costs too much, and on, and on, it goes !


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

It's funny, I just read through the whole thread and there's more complaining about the complaining than actual complaining!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The worst of the complaining (and the worst of the complaining about the complaining) got purged.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Paulbo said:


> The worst of the complaining (and the worst of the complaining about the complaining) got purged.


Oops! Was that this thread? There are a few threads going that seem to have a general tone of grumpiness.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

And the complainer complaining the most complained about someone he shouldn't have complained about, and now he's got a bright red band across his name to complain about.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Maybe Moebius should go the route Apple does. Don't announce something until it's release is imminent.


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

seaQuest said:


> Maybe Moebius should go the route Apple does. Don't announce something until it's release is imminent.


Agreed 100%!!!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Darkhunter said:


> Agreed 100%!!!!!!


I've been saying that all along. Just stop telling us anything.
They don't need us Modelers poking our noses in their business.
Wait till the product is ready for store shelves ,then make announcements.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Except then there'll 80 kajillion posts saying Moebius stinks because they never provide any info. (That's probably better, though.)


----------

